# epsom salts



## BellaDiva44 (Jun 28, 2011)

what is the dosage information for epsom salts for Bettas? It seems my pet store guy thinks he is constipated (!!??)


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

It is usually 1tsp/gall with 100% daily water changes. I know it can be for more than 10 days but I am not sure for how many straight days u can use it. Recommended to pre mix it in the 1 gall jug for the right dosage. But the Epsom salt treatments can be also to 3 tsp/gall depending on the symptoms. 

U also can Qt him it will make easier for u to change the water. 
I know that because I read Oldfishlady recommendations.

I hope ur little guy will recover.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

if you have real plants in your tank, do not use epson salt.
and if your betta is constipated, try to fast him first or get him daphnia (it's like natural laxative for them) to help him with digesting. What do you feed your betta? I would recommend good variety of food and freeze dried blood worms to be fed only as a treat. Please keep in mind your betta stomach is about same size as its eye so do not overfeed.


----------



## BellaDiva44 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Real plants and Epsom salts*

Thanks for your post. I already used Epsom salt today in my betta's bowl. What should I do now? No one mentioned before!


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

U can use Epsom salt for buoyancy issues, swim bladder problems, constipation and it plant tolerant. 

Epsom salt also u can use long term if needed. Even if u put salt today he will be fine.
 U can try roadrunner advice and if he is not better do the Epsom salt treatment. Just make sure u change 100% of the water first before u put another dose of the Epsom salt.

Also u can give ur betta little, tiny pieces of the cooked shrimp. I feed my bettas with that and they love it. May be wait until he will get better. 

 Also I read on the forum a lot of people recommending to feed constipated bettas with a cooked pea. And I read that it helped .U need to take inside of the pea and feed tiny,little pieces to ur betta.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

How is your betta doing? Is he still constipated? Is his tummy swollen and he swims sideways? Some more info about your tank would be helpful. (size, temp., filter, type of food you feed etc.)
I would not recommend long term use of salt.
I have also tried cooked pea in the past, but I read mixed reviews on that. I do prefer daphnia now over pea, less messy and fish seem to like it more.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry but i think long term using of the Epsom salt when it more than 14 days.
Sorry i never had betta like that i just read stories and recommendation on this forum. And i know sometimes betta get better with just fasting and sometimes it needs treatment. I just know that the best treatment for that if betta don't get better is Epsom salt. 
I wish ur betta Bella will get better. Give us update please.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Epsom salt (magnesium sulfate) can be used long term and it is safe for plants.....dosage of 1tsp-3tsp/gal depending on reason used....

It is good for buoyancy problems, swimbladder, labyrinth, constipation, fin rot/damage....it has antibacterial/fungal properties just like aquarium salt(sodium chloride) and it work like a laxative, swelling/edema...all around good products for lots of things for our Bettas....


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you OFL .I want to make sure i know what i am talking about . Mostly i know that because i read your recommendations.


----------

